# Maxmini release 28mm Commando heads



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Found these on Maxmini's site this morning. 










and from their site:



Maxmini.eu said:


> *Commando Heads (10)*
> 
> *€5.65*
> 
> ...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the beret look a bit limp and all the faces all look the same but with different expressions, better than the beret head on the catachan command sprue, but not amazing.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well the berets look like their bedded in. Took ages for mine to get like that then I left the forces 

The head on the bottom right looks really dispressed mind, prob looked at his paypacket after coming back from tour.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Are you serious?

Those are the most pathetic berets I've ever seen.

Were you in the TA by any chance? Those tards used to turn up with the most ridiculous berets I've ever seen.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Those berrets look more like something off a french peasent then an elite trooper to me. The side bulge is too large, making the overall look too limp.

That and I've gotta go with Deathwatch... they look like they've just been made redundant in army cuts more then anything.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Those berrets look more like something off a french peasent then an elite trooper to me. The side bulge is too large, making the overall look too limp...


Totally agreed.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Agreed, they look more like French bakers than Commandos, but they facial expressions are pretty good.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Quite disappointing overall


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

What the fuck is a red beret? They want them to look like fuckign monkeys?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Surprisingly poor considering Maxmini's high standards to date.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Bummer, half the faces look like they have bell's palsey.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hachiko said:


> Agreed, they look more like French bakers than Commandos, but they facial expressions are pretty good.


l'homme, mon soufflé est baisé! ha he ha he ha oui oui!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

pretty certain this is the best colour for a beret


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Dagmire said:


> What the fuck is a red beret? They want them to look like fuckign monkeys?


Anyone in the U.S. army with a current jump status is authorized to wear the maroon beret, maybe that is what they mean. also explains why some look like a cook or clerk shaped their beret.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Pretty much all Paratroopers have a red/maroon beret from what I know... Also, so do the UK military police.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep the monkey's (uk MP's) wear red and Para's wear maroon
No I wasen't a weekend warrior.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks like some chippy REMFs lid to be fair. Ally does not walketh these hallowed halls.


----------



## Przemas (Mar 25, 2009)

well, got to admit I've been kinda surprised when I read the comments. But, damn, I'll leave that at "opinions differ" point  .
But I agree on that - camera does not love those. We've taken series of pics only to discover most of them look strange. I've marked them for retaking the photos, hopefully we'll work out some nicer ones - IMO Ian's sculpting really deserves that.
Here are some WIP ones I've taken before they were released:


----------

